# ¿? (cerrado)

## ZaPa

.m

----------

## tahawk

Quizas lo que hay en la pagina 59 de la revista Tuxinfo te pueda ayudar. Explica como montar un servidor de streaming multimedia sobre GNU/Linux. No se si es exactamente lo que quieres pero si te interesa aquí tienes el enlace.

http://infosertec.loquefaltaba.com/tuxinfo20.pdf

----------

## ZaPa

...s

----------

## opotonil

¿Quizas con un servidor UPNP AV como Mediatomb? No lo he probado pero imagino que si se conectan 2 clientes UPNP AV cada uno pueda seleccionar lo que quiere ver... Si tengo un rato lo pruebo esta tarde poniendo a reproducir una pelicula en la PS3 y una cancion en el Iphone (no se como realizar el transcoding segun el cliente y para ver pelis tiene preferencia la PS3) y te cuento.

Lo que si que no se es como decirle al Mediatomb que reproduzca TV ¿?

Salu2.

--- EDITADO ---

Probado PS3 reproduciendo pelicula al mismo tiempo que el Iphone musica, ambos tirando del mismo servidor Mediatomb sin problemas. No se si te puede valer...

----------

## ZaPa

........-

----------

## opotonil

Lo unico que se al respecto es que las empresas de cable utilizan DOCSIS, en el caso de ONO EURODOCSIS v2 si no recuerdo mal... creo que tanto para Internet como para Tv.

Salu2.

----------

## ZaPa

...o

----------

## ZaPa

............l

----------

